# Happy New Year to all. I've been house painting the last couple of days.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 1, 2022)

I hope everyone has a happy and healthy new year. As I mentioned we are recovering from covid. The 3 of us are doing better. Symptoms have lessoned but still not gone. We take it day by day. It could have been much worse.
Feeling like doing a little something today. 

My sister in law gave me this little house for my garden several years ago. I decided to get out my paints and freshen it up a bit.
A before and after photo. I added the little rug by the front door. From a distance it looks pretty good. I doubt the squirrels and birds will mind if its not perfect.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 1, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hope everyone has a happy and healthy new year. As I mentioned we are recovering from covid. The 3 of us are doing better. Symptoms have lessoned but still not gone. We take it day by day. It could have been much worse.
> Feeling like doing a little something today.
> View attachment 201746View attachment 201747View attachment 201748
> My sister in law gave me this liGladttle house for my garden several years ago. I decided to get out my paints and freshen it up a bit.
> A before and after photo. I added the little rug by the front door. From a distance it looks pretty good. I doubt the squirrels and birds will mind if its not perfect.


Glad you are feeling better. Gee, I don't think I could even do this as I don't think I have the patience to finish it. Yours looks really nice now.

Edited to add: Forgot to say Happy New Year back to you!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2022)

Glad to hear that you and your family are on the mend!

It won’t be long before you and your summer cottage are back in the garden.

Have a happy, healthy, new year!


----------



## Devi (Jan 1, 2022)

Glad you're all feeling better, Ruth. And the houses look adorable!


----------



## RubyK (Jan 1, 2022)

That's a cute little house. The rug on the front steps is a nice addition. Happy New Year to you and your family. I'm glad you are all feeling better.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year Ruth..... so glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Jules (Jan 1, 2022)

When I read the title, I first thought ‘what the heck’ thinking about you on a ladder tackling your walls.  

Nice work on your little house.  The mat is the perfect touch.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2022)

What an adorable little house; the door mat is precious!   Glad to hear you are all feeling better.  Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hope everyone has a happy and healthy new year. As I mentioned we are recovering from covid. The 3 of us are doing better. Symptoms have lessoned but still not gone. We take it day by day. It could have been much worse.
> Feeling like doing a little something today.
> View attachment 201746View attachment 201747View attachment 201748
> My sister in law gave me this little house for my garden several years ago. I decided to get out my paints and freshen it up a bit.
> A before and after photo. I added the little rug by the front door. From a distance it looks pretty good. I doubt the squirrels and birds will mind if its not perfect.


I'm so happy to hear you are recovering well.  I didn't know you had the virus.  I haven't been totally up on everything on the forum.  A very Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hope everyone has a happy and healthy new year. As I mentioned we are recovering from covid. The 3 of us are doing better. Symptoms have lessoned but still not gone. We take it day by day. It could have been much worse.
> Feeling like doing a little something today.
> View attachment 201746View attachment 201747View attachment 201748
> My sister in law gave me this little house for my garden several years ago. I decided to get out my paints and freshen it up a bit.
> A before and after photo. I added the little rug by the front door. From a distance it looks pretty good. I doubt the squirrels and birds will mind if its not perfect.


I love that Ruth!   Happy New Year to you and your family, happy you are feeling better....hugs.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2022)

I like the colours you've chosen to paint your little house, Ruth. I used to buy plaster models to paint .. reminds me of them. I hope you found it relaxing. 

Good to hear you and family are recuperating well.

All the best to you in this New Year


----------

